# [Resolved] INSTALL.LOG file not found - can't uninstall Incredimail :-(



## Carrie-ann

I have already posted a message about this but I still have the problem, which I am hoping someone can help me with. I need to uninstall Incredimail but cannot do it.  Whether I try to do this through Add/Remove in the Control Panel or whether I click on Incredimail>Uninstall, a box comes up asking me which programme I wish to use to open INSTALL.LOG. If I then click on 'Open' another box comes up which C:\INSTALL.LOG file not found.

I think I can gather from that, that somehow the Install. log file has been deleted. Does anyone know if that is the case, and if so, how, and where do I go to get it back again?

When I wrote in before, someone wrote back and told me to uninstall Incredimail through Add/Remove in the Control Panel. They of course didn't read my message properly as I have already tried that.  

I am now too worried to install anything else in case I need to uninstall it and can't because of this INSTALL.LOG not being found.

Help! Please!

Many thanks

Carrie


----------



## lesamie

Hi, Carrie-ann,

Do you still have the original installation .exe file for Incredimail? as the best thing to do is re-install it over itself, that will create a new install log which will enable you to uninstall the program from Add\Remove.

Amie


----------



## telecom69

Hi,carrie-ann, may I add a word of caution here,almost a year ago,I had a similar problem with this program,I eventually got it to uninstall,but it uninstalled my operating system too with it,and it took these gals on here,namely Aca-Candy a month to get it right for me,would suggest if its not in the way,to leave it where it is if possible ........


----------



## Carrie-ann

Thanks Amie and Telecom for your advice. 

Amie, I did actually reinstall Incredimail over the old one one time before, hoping it would reinstall the log file needed, but no, I still had the problem.

Telecom, I will leave it alone then, it's just that I wanted to free some memory. My worry is that when I go to install another program, the install log file will be missing if I wish to uninstall that, or will another one be installed for the new program?

Many thanks

Carrie


----------



## n2gun

Carrie
If it is loading when you boot your computer, there is a wat to stop it. Go to run type MSCONFIG in the box that comes up pick Startup then uncheck it and next time you boot it will not reload. I would also check the options in Incredimail and make sure there is not a spot that needs to be unchecked.


----------



## Carrie-ann

Hi Jerry and thanks for the advice. No, it is not loading when I start my computer. My problem is just that I want to get rid of Incredimail as I haven't used it for ages. 

I don't mind that it's still on there, but I'm concerned that the INSTALL.LOG not found may be needed for uninstalling other programs. Is this the case, or does each program have their own INSTALL.LOG?

Carrie


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Is there an "install.log' in the incredimail Program Files folder? It sounds like it is looking in the wrong place for it. There are different "install.logs" for different programs, but anything named so generically would have to be located in the program's original installation folder.


----------



## Carrie-ann

Hi Rollin' Rog,

No, I can't find 'install.log' in the incredimail Program Files folder. 

So, if I install a different program, then later want to uninstall it, will it have it's own install.log file and not have to rely on this one or will it be that I won't be able to uninstall this new program either?

Many thanks

Carrie


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Yes, I did a "Find Files" for "install.log" and found a bunch named that, all a part of different program folders. 

I'm surprised that a reinstall didn't replace it. That is very curious.

It may be a "hidden" file though, in which case you would have to have "show all files" checked in Folder Options > View to find it.

If you do have problems in the future, it may be due to a damaged Windows Installer. We could address that if it is the case.


----------



## Carrie-ann

Hi again Rollin' Rog

Thanks for replying so quickly. I do have all files showing though and it is still not there.

The mystery deepens.......

Any more thoughts at any time and I would be extremely grateful.

Many thanks and have a good weekend 

Carrie


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Well you won't get rid of the registry entries this way (a registry cleaner might though), but you could simply rename temporarily the whole incredimail folder. If nothing adverse rears it's head looking for it after a day or two, then it's safe to delete it entirely. That will clear up the disk space.

JV's Registry cleaner is a good, safe one as long as you don't remove duplicate files or shared dlls with it.

http://www.vtoy.fi/jv16/shtml/regcleaner.shtml


----------



## flavallee

Carrie-ann:

1. Click Start - Programs - Windows Explorer, then double-click Program Files. Right-click on the Incredimail folder, then click Delete - Yes. Close all windows.

2. Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT, then click OK. Click the + in:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER - Software

and

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software

Right-click on the Incredimail folder(if it exists) in both "Software" sub-menus, then click Delete - Yes. Close the registry, then reboot your computer.

3. Download and install RegCleaner 4.3.0.780 from here. Click Tools - Registry Cleanup - Do Them All. When the scanning process finishes, click Select - All - Remove Selected. This will delete all invalid registry entries that it finds, including the ones for Incredimail. Reboot your computer.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Carrie-ann

Hi Flavallee

Thankyou so much for going to the trouble of posting such long instructions. I will try this over the weekend and let you know how I got on 

Many thanks

Carrie


----------



## flavallee

You're welcome. Let me(us) know if it works.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Carrie-ann

Hi everyone! I thought I would just try once more to install Incredimail over the other one before I treid anything else and this time it worked! Yeeeeeah!

Thankyou for all your advice, no doubt I'll be back again soon!

Take care

Carrie


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Good to hear -- so I presume the uninstall worked after that -- since that was the object?

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## Carrie-ann

Hi again,

Yes, after I'd installed it again, I looked to see if it has also reinstalled the INSTALL.LOG file that had gone missing, and it had, so I was able to uninstall it.

Thanks again

Carrie


----------

